# VisitWales



## London_Calling (Mar 11, 2012)

Caught the new ad campaign today, in between the afletiks on C4 - though it was quite good: Wales. Home of Proper Holidays

I'd have preferred Wales. Home of Tidy Holidays but nevermind:

http://www.visitwales.co.uk/

Lots of... tents... Almost made me want to visit.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Mar 13, 2012)

Merthyr's good this time of year.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 13, 2012)

One of the pretty country villages, like Skewen.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2012)

Well if that's the way this thread is going ... 

The delightful town centre of Ammanford is always worth checking out


----------



## weltweit (Mar 13, 2012)

I have visitied Wales, in fact I lived there for a few years. I had to pay every time I wanted to go there but they let me out for free. Proper Welsh people, that speak Welsh, are not quite as welcoming to English people as this ad may suggest. Beware!


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Caught the new ad campaign today, in between the afletiks on C4 - though it was quite good: Wales. Home of Proper Holidays
> 
> I'd have preferred Wales. Home of Tidy Holidays but nevermind:
> 
> ...


When will site designers finally grasp the idea that shoving a pop-up in someone's face asking for feedback on the site - on their first fecking visit - isn't clever?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 13, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I have visitied Wales, in fact I lived there for a few years. I had to pay every time I wanted to go there but they let me out for free. Proper Welsh people, that speak Welsh, are not quite as welcoming to English people as this ad may suggest. Beware!


 
Not that welcoming to other Welsh people either.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 14, 2012)

Wales would be nice if their road signage was better. I hope never to drive in Wales again. You can avoid paying if you go in from the north!


----------



## pogofish (Mar 14, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I have visitied Wales, in fact I lived there for a few years. I had to pay every time I wanted to go there but they let me out for free. Proper Welsh people, that speak Welsh, are not quite as welcoming to English people as this ad may suggest. Beware!


 
I have enjoyed many a fine time in Wales - Even amongst Welsh speakers.  Mind you, I'm not English!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

Did I really see an advert for Visit Skegness on TV last night or did I dream it?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did I really see an advert for Visit Skegness on TV last night or did I dream it?


 
You should definitely visit there because you get to do this:


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 14, 2012)

All the Visit Wales ads I've seen are white couple with two kids, I guess they want visits by wholesome families only.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did I really see an advert for Visit Skegness on TV last night or did I dream it?


 
Looks like you did:

http://www.skegnessstandard.co.uk/n..._tv_advert_campaign_to_promote_skeg_1_3498380

Unfortunately the page for what looks like the commercial on the Neilsen AD library is crashing my browser, so I'm not linking it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, I must go now.  Sod Wales, I bet the Welsh can't do that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

pogofish said:


> Looks like you did:
> 
> http://www.skegnessstandard.co.uk/n..._tv_advert_campaign_to_promote_skeg_1_3498380
> 
> Unfortunately the page for what looks like the commercial on the Neilsen AD library is crashing my browser, so I'm not linking it.


 


I'd almost convinced myself I dreamt it


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 14, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> Wales would be nice if their road signage was better. I hope never to drive in Wales again. You can avoid paying if you go in from the north!





What does that even mean? You want the Welsh language taken off the signs? Or more signs? Would you say to the French, Spanish whoever, just have signs in English please!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah come on Gem! why shouldn't we have Welsh on the road signs?
if that is what you mean


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yeah come on Gem! why shouldn't we have Welsh on the road signs?
> if that is what you mean


 
Do you have English as well though?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2012)

yes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yes


 
I mean English on the street/road signs?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2012)

yes i know


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you have English as well though?


 

Of course there's English but in the areas that are more Welsh speaking, the Welsh tends to be at the top of the sign with the English below it, indicating that Welsh is the main language in that area, mostly to be seen in North and West Wales.

In the more English speaking south, the Welsh is at the bottom of the sign and English at the top, indicating English is the more widely spoken of the two.

What is so difficult about that? It is a bug bear of mine when people are surprised we have Welsh on the signs...and I'm not even a Welsh speaker


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 14, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I have visitied Wales, in fact I lived there for a few years. I had to pay every time I wanted to go there but they let me out for free. Proper Welsh people, that speak Welsh, are not quite as welcoming to English people as this ad may suggest. Beware!


 
I'm feeling quite unwelcoming towards you already.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 14, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> What does that even mean? You want the Welsh language taken off the signs? Or more signs? Would you say to the French, Spanish whoever, just have signs in English please!


 
It means the signage suddenly disappears. There are signs at the start of the road between Pontypridd and Cardiff, then they changed/disappeared and I got lost. SO I tried a different route the next time, again there were signs for a certain length of time then it got confusing again! I don't care if the language is welsh/english or ruddy double dutch but I need names and numbers when going somewhere I've never been before. These things were missing!! The junction number needs to be CLEAR on every sign, not just some of them!

Fine if you're a local but CRAP if you're not. Tbh the welsh bits were better. On the way home I knew to keep heading for Y Fenni! And it IS well signed.

I totally avoided Birmingham/M5 on the way home too due to crap signage.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2012)

cool
you are allowed back in!
should you choose to of course


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> Of course there's English but in the areas that are more Welsh speaking, the Welsh tends to be at the top of the sign with the English below it, indicating that Welsh is the main language in that area, mostly to be seen in North and West Wales.
> 
> In the more English speaking south, the Welsh is at the bottom of the sign and English at the top, indicating English is the more widely spoken of the two.
> 
> What is so difficult about that? It is a bug bear of mine when people are surprised we have Welsh on the signs...and I'm not even a Welsh speaker


 
Well that's what I thought so where's the problem?


----------



## Corax (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignore - misunderstood.


----------



## Corax (Mar 14, 2012)

I got a like for cocking a post up and deleting it?

Cool, I can do that all day.


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well that's what I thought so where's the problem?





No problem but you did ask earlier in the thread if there was English on the signs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> No problem but you did ask earlier in the thread if there was English on the signs.


 
I was more thinking of geminisnake


----------

